# Cape Cod-Dennis timeshares?



## jamesy (Jan 15, 2007)

I was wondering about timeshares on the Cape, in particular the Dennis/West Dennis/Dennisport area.  Have heard about the Breakers which renovated with timeshares and wondering if anyone has stayed there yet?  What about other timeshares in the area?  Any info would be great!! We are thinking of going last week in June or early July


----------



## nerodog (Jan 15, 2007)

*cape*

Hi , I have not heard of the Breakers... however, I would like to recommend a great place in Brewster, Brewster Green. I own there and love it.. large units and a nice quiet location. You are on the quiet side of the cape but also central to going to Chatham, Wellfleet, Brewster, Orleans , National Seashore etc...beach is not far but not walking distance... take a look at this resort and reviews. Also, please feel free to  PM  me  . also Seamist has had lots of renovations and is in Mashpee.. great jump off for the Vineyard.. nice condo units, refurbished and clean...


----------



## e.bram (Jan 15, 2007)

*Surfside Resort*

I own in Surfside Resort in Falmouth. It is right on the ocean with a bay in back. you can see both the sunrise and sunset from the location.What is the sense of going to the cape and staying inland. Might as well stay home.


----------



## Conan (Jan 15, 2007)

nerodog said:


> I would like to recommend a great place in Brewster, Brewster Green. I own there and love it.. large units and a nice quiet location. You are on the quiet side of the cape but also central to going to Chatham, Wellfleet, Brewster, Orleans , National Seashore etc.



Glad to hear it - - I have a reservation pending for June.
Brewster Green is an RCI points property, which makes it possible to book stays shorter than a full week.


----------



## Tia (Jan 18, 2007)

What are the suggested airports to fly into then drive to the Cape? Are there any timeshare managements that keep a rental list for availability? Hard to get a 
reasonable rental for say June?


----------



## Conan (Jan 18, 2007)

Tia said:


> What are the suggested airports to fly into then drive to the Cape?



The Cape airport is Hyannis, but I expect you'll pay a big premium to land there.  

The nearest major airports are Providence and Boston.

They're about the same distance (the Boston route shown above is about 10 miles shorter, but a quicker route would be down I-495, which makes the distances equal).  It's an easier drive from Providence, but you may find better fares to Boston, depending on where you're coming from.


----------



## jamesy (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at Edgewater resort lately?  They supposedly renovated and are very nice.  We are going to have 3 families going and would need three units.  Does anyone know what the units are like and if this is on beach?  thanks


----------



## Jennie (Jan 25, 2007)

Briarwood in Falmouth (mid Cape) is a nice timeshare resort. Most of the units are 2 bedroom 2 story townhomes with a private back yard. The condo units are air conditioned and have a full kitchen. Most timeshares on Cape Cod do not have full kitchens due to the zoning codes. Briarwood was originally built to be private townhomes. But when they decided to change it to a timeshare property, the full kitchens had already been installed and were "grand-fathered" in. Many timeshares on the Cape do not have air conditioning either, presumably because the ocean breezes are sufficient. Don't believe it. It can be brutal on a hot summer day.

Any summer week in Cape Cod is a difficult trade unless you own a "tiger" week. Briarwood has a few weeks for rent, placed by owners in their rental program. The standard rate is $1250. per week plus 12% tax. The resort phone number is 1-508-540-4366. You might be able to rent directly from an owner through the TUG classified ads or check at www.redwek.com.


----------

